# DA in LA



## Dan Anderson (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi All,

Wanted to let you in the LA area know I am going to be there next weekend.  Here's the info:

*SPECIAL SEMINAR MA-80*

_*Modern Arnis (Filipino Martial Art)*_​​*By Prof Dan Anderson 8th Dan*

​*WHEN: October 7, **2007 SUNDAY*​​*TIME: 1:00 PM to 3:30 PM (15 min Break)*​​*Location:*​*Aikido Daiwa School*

*4404 West Victory Blvd. *​*Burbank CA*​​*Cost $50 Advance sign-up by Oct 1st*​*$55 at the door*​*Bring any two (2) from same system and 3rd is Free!*​​*Contact: Toma*

*At:** tomawallaikido@earthlink.net*​​*CALL 818.843.4984*


----------



## Tames D (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up. I'll put in on my calendar. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Mark Lynn (Sep 30, 2007)

And for those in the Dallas Ft. worth area SM Dan will be here on the 14th the next weekend at the Grapevine Rec. Center.

Dan, I finally talked to Don late last week,  Seems we might have been at a couple of the same seminars about 10 or so years ago (Heck we might have even trained some together, you know when we switched partners and all doing drills) at one of the Professor's summer camps and one of Hock's.  I'm looking forward to meeting him at your seminar.

I talked to a couple of other instructors (training partner's of mine) and hopefully they will be able to make it, right now they are a go.  Michael and I are planing on being there as well.

Your karate sparring seminars where are they at and what are you planning to teach there?  Is it kid or adult orienated?  If it is kid orientated I might see if any of my students would like to go, plus my middle son.

For the Arnis seminar are you teaching a set basic program or are you going to spread it out some for different skill levels?

Thanks for the MA80 info you sent me

Mark


----------



## Dan Anderson (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi All,

Here is a review of the seminar.  We had a good time.
http://www.filipinomartialartsmuseum.com/Events/Dan_Anderson_seminar-7Oct07.html

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------

